# RIP Smudgie



## gracie83 (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow I was not expecting the morning I have just had! Called up Mum to say happy mother's day and can I pop around to say hi and she says Dad is taking Smudge to be put to sleep and if I want to see her one last time come around now. I dash around to the house and Smudge is there purring away on dad's lap. She comes over to see me and lies with her head on my lap still purring away. Dad is beside himself so I help him get Smudge to the vets saying over and over - they are doing the right thing. The vet gives us a final few moments with Smudgie before they injected her. I was cuddling her the whole time gazing into her trusting eyes as she went purring to the end. When the vet said she was gone they again left me and Dad with her and the sweetest sound I have ever heard from a cat happened. All the breath left her little body in a great sigh and it was so sad yet so sweet at the same time!

We are all gutted she could not die at home. I don't know what force was keeping her alive but she clung stubbonly to life. She was 16 years old and we had had her since she was a newborn kitten (was born in our dustbin!) She developed a cancerous lump which was removed a year ago but inevitably the cancer grew back and it gradually started winning the battle in her little body. 

So RIP to the most loving and perfect cat in the world. The cat who helped me overcome my fear of cats as a child, the cat who would not allow a human to read a newspaper without having to sit in the middle of it, the polydactal cat who just loved showing off her massive paws, the cat with the deepest purr I have ever heard, a cat who loved her humans to bits who loved nothing better than a good long sleep in her basket by the fire or sunbathing on the garage roof. Hope she finds her brother on the rainbow bridge.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Smudgie.  R.I.P


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Smudgie.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

It is clear how much your family loved her, and clear that she loved you all just as much in return. I am sure she will find her brother, and together they will await the day when you all meet again.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry for your family and _Smudgie_. She lived a long and well loved and cared for life, and had a peaceful departure. 

_"No heaven will not ever Heaven be; unless my pets are there to welcome me."_ ~ Anonymous


----------



## wicket (Mar 12, 2011)

So sorry about Smudgie, glad you could be there with her and comfort her!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss of Smudgie. atback R.I.P sweet girl.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

You gave her a wonderful life where she was loved and cared for. I know you must miss her so much. You will meet her again some day and hold on to your memories until then.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Smudgie. Rest in peace little one.


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

atback Sorry for your loss.


----------

